# UFC fighter caught by AMW



## Tgace (Mar 12, 2005)

Scumbag almost beat his girlfriend to death.

http://www.amw.com/fugitives/capture.cfm?id=30096


----------



## clapping_tiger (Mar 14, 2005)

Sad story.  But all that aside, the reporting on the sport is inaccurate and used to make it look like Ultimate Fighting is partly to blame.



> It is a growing sport with no gloves and few rules. Inside the ropes, anything goes.


Not true, gloves are required and there are a lot of rules. I wish these repoters would do their homework before they write this stuff.



> Emily claims he was taking a lot of steroids at the time to bulk himself up.


 then he would not pass the drug testing and that is probably why he " never made it in the ring".

Still, I am glad she made it and I hope he sits for a long time in prision.


----------

